# CAO Gold Maduro Corona Gorda Cigar Review - CAO Gold Maduro - average



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mild body, but good flavor. No spice or sweetness, but pleasant creamy tobacco taste. Pretty average.

Read the full review here: CAO Gold Maduro Corona Gorda Cigar Review - CAO Gold Maduro - average


----------

